# Suddenly lots of huffy and biting grumpiness.



## bstory1008 (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay so my hedgehog is a little over 14 weeks old and he seems to be done quilling for the most part. He isn't losing them anymore and most of the new ones have come all the way in. He is much of a cuddler but he never has a problem laying on me, mostly he will fight me to death just to get up on my shoulder and wrap up in my hair. This morning when I got him out of his cage to lay with me while I read a book he was EXTREMELY huffy and jumpy, he normally just huffs a bit and then settles down. He huffs at every slight move, hasnt tried to get in my hair at all and keeps trying to basically run away from me. He also has tried to bite me! At least 5 times! He has never done that before. What could be the problem?I have also noticed him do this seizure like thing every now and then. It's not annointing but sometimes he will stop what he is doing and his whole body will do shake, but not like shivers or getting water out of your ear. I'm not sure how to explain it, and it doesnt seem to happen very often.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

A vet visit may be in order. Anytime behavior changes drastically it could be a cause for concern. There is no way to know for sure but these are somethings I would check:
The first thing I always check is temperature and lighting. Has the thermometer showed a temperature fluctuation. Did someone accidentally turn the light off (I've had this happen)? Is their belly warm and not cold?

Did they eat, drink and use the bathroom as they normally do? Did they use their wheel?

Is there anything visible that could be causing it? Ingrown quill, toe nails okay, hair wrapped around a leg?

It may be possible to that even though he has stopped dropping them that there is some coming in that are painful. When Sandra was quilling she was grumpiest when she had quills right at the skin line barely breaking through. If this is the cause you could try a gentle oatmeal bath, only a little water and gently pour cups of water over the skin.

These are just preliminary things I would check but would take to the vets if its questionable at all.


----------

